# Sobre software de PLC Omron



## angel estrada (May 2, 2007)

Buenas tardes, soy nuevo en el foro y quisiera saber si entre vosotros hay alguien que pueda decirme que software necesito para un PLC OMRON CQM1.
He tratado de bajarlo de la red y no lo encuentro.  
Gracias de antemano.


----------



## thors (May 3, 2007)

syswin 


https://www.software.omron.es/software/index.html

suerte


----------



## dym_softhard (Jul 8, 2008)

Buenas, soy nuevo en el foro. No se si alguien pueda ayudarme con lo siguiente. Necesito saber si existe alguna forma o algun programa que permita determinar la contraseña de protección de lectura de los PLC Omron.

Espero pueda alguien ayudarme.

Gracias


----------



## snowboard (Jul 9, 2008)

Thors, el link no sirve


----------

